
Clive Cussler, Best-Selling Author and Adventurer, Is Dead at 88 - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/26/books/clive-cussler-dead.html
======
gnat
Great hustle story ...

He began writing fiction at home in the late 60s, but his first two books,
“Pacific Vortex” and “The Mediterranean Caper,” were repeatedly rejected.
Unable even to get an agent, he staged a hoax. Using the letterhead of a
fictitious writers’ agency, he wrote to the agent Peter Lampack, posing as an
old colleague about to retire and overloaded with work. He enclosed copies of
his manuscripts, citing their potential.

It worked. “Where can I sign Clive Cussler?” Mr. Lampack wrote back. In 1973,
“The Mediterranean Caper” was published, followed by “Iceberg” (1975) and
“Raise the Titanic!” (1976).

